# Pete Wentz: can he play?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've always wondered if Pete Wentz can actually play bass? Any time I've seen them on TV he always looks like hes kinda fakin' it on bass. I know that the guitar player can play, and I do actually like some of their songs. I stumbled upon this video on the Fender site of his signature bass and I coudn't help but notice that he doesn't actually play it - just farts around and then signs it:

http://www.fender.com/petewentz/

I'm assuming that Fall Out Boy are an actual band who came up the honest way ie played their asses off at many small gigs across Canada? Or are they a record company "band", like the Jonas Brothers?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Well he married the ugly Simpson girl....

You know, the one that got caught lipsyncing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCeUwu9gOzk


EPIC FAIL !!!!

Another sign that George Harrison was right..... Nothing is real !


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Geeze your research skills are lacking. Here are the studio guys in the vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWHf_vYZzQ8


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

A few years ago I sat in on a Reason clinic at L&M. And at the end of the session the guy was like, "Wait! Just me show you one more cool product we've picked up distribution for here in Canada. It's called Melodyne..."

I left that room a jaded man that day.

Nothing is real. Nothing.

Nobody making pop music does it for real anymore. The days of live takes ala Pet Sounds are done and gone.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Say what you want about him, but he can sure write a hit song. He's their primary song writer and lyricist. I am not a fan, I just read it in passing somewhere. I never thought those guys would put out another hit single never mind 3 straight hit albums.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Say what you want about him, but he can sure write a hit song. He's their primary song writer and lyricist. I am not a fan, I just read it in passing somewhere. I never thought those guys would put out another hit single never mind 3 straight hit albums.


Patrick Stump is a really great singer. Wentz is a nob.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Say what you want about him, but he can sure write a hit song. He's their primary song writer and lyricist. I am not a fan, I just read it in passing somewhere. I never thought those guys would put out another hit single never mind 3 straight hit albums.


_I'll be your number one with a bullet
A loaded God complex
Cock it and pull it_

I had those f'ing lines in my head for a near a week...those are lame lyrics.

Cock it and pull it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Patrick Stump is a really great singer. Wentz is a nob.


Again, I don't disagree in any way. And I don't think his lyrics are great either. I am just saying they have actually managed to have some staying power which is unbelievable. A run of 3 hit albums nowadays is tough to do. And he's the one responsible for the songs. The other dude might be a good singer, but from what I have read he doesn't write a thing. No one but Wentz does.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I stumbled upon this video on the Fender site of his signature bass and I coudn't help but notice that he doesn't actually play it - just farts around and then signs it:
> 
> http://www.fender.com/petewentz/


What an ass-hat that guy is. "I'm such a generous guy". Whatever.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I think that they got lucky in alot of respects. There's the Novelty Aspect. His song titles are pompous and humourous at the same time. "this ain'ta scene, it's an arms race" is just one example and lots of them are quite long. They've also been riding the crest of Emo, and for the life of me I don'tknow what that is. Might as well call it grunge pop. I mean, have a listen to Death Cab for Cutie and there's a world of difference song structure wise. Wentz evidentaly has some talent, he just looks and sounds like a moron. He's got property in Manhatten, he has a clothing line and he's wanking out hit records. He's lucky that he has a singer of some talent and a band that can back him up. JMHO. But don't listen to me, I like Rush and Judas Preist and Hair Metal. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I will admit Fall Out Boy is definitely a dirty secret pleasure for me. I identify with Wentz's lyrics more often than not, and he has this knack for writing one/two liners that really appeal to experiences I've had in my life dealing with drugs/depression etc. Call it what you will, seems that alot of other people identify with them too.

As far as his skills as a player, I've never seen them live but I'd peg him for an average bass player. His parts aren't overly complicated so I don't think they have someone else playing them.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll never forgive them for what they did to Love Will Tear Us Apart and Roxanne. :sport-smiley-002:

I think the whole band is generic and mediocre, but still better than average radio/Much Music fare.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i saw these guys on tv once- it was letterman or snl. couple years ago maybe. the bassist was using the drum riser as a spring board- jumped off it repeatedly for the whole song. pretty sure it was him playing tho. tune sounded ok, never heard of them, so i look them up on the internet, and find a video with like vampires and stuff. man i hate vampire stuff. whats up with that shit anyway?
there was a kid living across from me, he dyed his hair black and wore black clothes and got a set of goofy vampire fangs that hed wear. hot young chicks were all over him. wow.
anyway, thats all i know.:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

not a damn clue about wentz, but i've seen a live video of their drummer covering part of a Meshuggah song - apparently he used to be in a metal band or two. I didn't even know he used a double-kick pedal, let alone live...

so props to the drummer - fack the rest of 'em. however my cover band did borrow an idea or two from their cover of "Beat It" for our version


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Patrick Stump writes the songs... Pete only writes the lyrics. The songs are catchy... I think Patrick is talented at writing catchy, hit songs...

Kind of a guilty pleasure for me...


----------

